

US authorities launch their first attack on bitcoin - sajid
http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/15/us-authorities-launch-their-first-attack-on-bitcoin/

======
post_break
You mean they launch their attack on MTGox for not following the rules and
regulations related to operating as a money services business. But I get it,
that headline isn't as sexy.

------
il
As the anarchists and idealists on HN will soon learn, the decentralized
nature of Bitcoin won't make a difference if anyone transmitting it is in
violation of federal law.

